# Vise size for PM935t



## ddickey (Mar 21, 2018)

Would a six inch vise fit this mill nicely? I had a four inch on my grizzly but it had a slightly smaller table.


----------



## navav2002 (Mar 21, 2018)

Some people say that a 5" vise is a good fit for these size mills...I have a 6" vise on my PM-932m and think it's perfect. I don't think I would like a smaller vise. I have even made some 8" jaws and parralles to use with the 6" vise...


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a 5" Glacern that I purchased new 4 years ago when I bought the mill but since have switched over to a Kurt 6" that I picked up used a couple of years ago that was in excellent condition.  The 6" works well on the mill, I haven't put my 5" back on since purchasing the 6" but will keep it as a backup.

Mike


----------



## Clock work (Mar 21, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Would a six inch vise fit this mill nicely? I had a four inch on my grizzly but it had a slightly smaller table.




__
		https://flic.kr/p/21yvvpu

There's a 6 on mine.. would do it again.

CW


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 21, 2018)

I've been trying to find a couple of pictures for comparison.

Here is my Glacern 5" on my PM935TV.

















Here is my Kurt D-675 6" vise but not a very good shot for dimension or size relationship.





Here it is cleaned up.





Personally, both sizes work well on this size mill table but I usually leave the Kurt on it.

Mike


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 21, 2018)

I have an 8x36 with a 6" vise.  Not much stick time yet, but seems to be a good fit so far.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 21, 2018)

I compromised with a 5" Kurt and 6" jaws. Best of both worlds for me, as I don't work on real large pieces and don't want the increased overhang off the front of the table that I'd get with a 6" vise.


----------



## wileel (Mar 21, 2018)

zmotorsports said:


> I've been trying to find a couple of pictures for comparison.
> 
> Here is my Glacern 5" on my PM935TV.
> 
> ...


Not trying to derail the thread but a quick question. What material did you used for your table covers?


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 22, 2018)

wileel said:


> Not trying to derail the thread but a quick question. What material did you used for your table covers?



Nothing fancy, just some neoprene rubber from McMaster Carr.  I had to order some for another project for a gentleman so I ordered a bit extra just to try it out.  I like having the rubber so if I drop a part or for setting tooling/measuring instruments on it isn't metal on metal.  I was worried about hot chips melting into them but so far after nearly 4 years they seem to be fine.  On occasion some hot chips will stick but I simply lift the rubber cover up and brush the chips into the garbage can then wipe down with a rag and they look as good as new.  

Mike


----------



## Clock work (Mar 22, 2018)

zmotorsports said:


> Nothing fancy, just some neoprene rubber from McMaster Carr.  I had to order some for another project for a gentleman so I ordered a bit extra just to try it out.  I like having the rubber so if I drop a part or for setting tooling/measuring instruments on it isn't metal on metal.  I was worried about hot chips melting into them but so far after nearly 4 years they seem to be fine.  On occasion some hot chips will stick but I simply lift the rubber cover up and brush the chips into the garbage can then wipe down with a rag and they look as good as new.
> 
> Mike



I actually went with the same sort of covers for my 935 table as well after seeing it on Mike's and made way-covers for my lathe with what I had left over. I just wanted to inject that Tractor Supply has the stuff in a few thickness as well if that's easier which is where I got mine. 

I'll also add the mistake I made was finalizing the neoprene before I had finalized the vise position. I had the lathe excessively right limiting me on cutting from the right. When I ooched it left, I was out of neoprene so the rectangle I cut off the piece on the left came around and filled in on the right side. I also have a could of squares of it protecting the Kurt. Probably overkill but it was easy so it happened. 

CW


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 22, 2018)

Clock work said:


> I actually went with the same sort of covers for my 935 table as well after seeing it on Mike's and made way-covers for my lathe with what I had left over. I just wanted to inject that Tractor Supply has the stuff in a few thickness as well if that's easier which is where I got mine.
> 
> I'll also add the mistake I made was finalizing the neoprene before I had finalized the vise position. I had the lathe excessively right limiting me on cutting from the right. When I ooched it left, I was out of neoprene so the rectangle I cut off the piece on the left came around and filled in on the right side. I also have a could of squares of it protecting the Kurt. Probably overkill but it was easy so it happened.
> 
> CW



Good point.  I keep my vises centered on the table and there is only a slight difference in the width of the bases between my Glacern 5" and Kurt 6" so whichever vise I happen to have on the mill the neoprene covers will work.  With the Kurt they merely protrude off the table about .75" on each side is all so no major differences.

I didn't even think about Tractor Supply, I have one right down the road from me.  Thanks for the info for future needs.

Mike


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 22, 2018)

Hmmm...guess I need to make a trip to Tractor Supply. Thanks for the heads up CW.


----------



## Clock work (Mar 22, 2018)

zmotorsports said:


> Good point.  I keep my vises centered on the table and there is only a slight difference in the width of the bases between my Glacern 5" and Kurt 6" so whichever vise I happen to have on the mill the neoprene covers will work.  With the Kurt they merely protrude off the table about .75" on each side is all so no major differences.
> 
> I didn't even think about Tractor Supply, I have one right down the road from me.  Thanks for the info for future needs.
> 
> Mike



Mike.. let me try and learn something here. What do you get from using two different vises? If the K6 is on the mill, what reason can pop up to cause the G5 to take a shift on the table? Thanks. 

As to positioning, I was trying to be clever (waiting for people to stop laughing and regain control of their bowels... 3... 2... 1). Sorry to just spring that on people. Anyway my thought was to leave room to the left for my as-yet unpurchased rotary table so I could use that without pulling the vise (I'm currently ancient) or to have some deck area to attach directly to the table when it makes sense. Being a stark know-nothing rookie maybe this didn't really fly but one last thing is pure personal in that my right arm is stronger than my left (2 broken necks AND 2 broken backs.. P-A-R-T-Y!!!) and that's a better lift for me.. vise displaced somewhat right. 

Bill... One quick heads up is to look closely at Mike's neoprene or save it on your phone for when you're at TS. Their neoprene is a bit more visibly "porous" and granular... like it needs to be annealed I'm fine with it and it has held up very well but it looks "less perfect". I don't really.. you know..  wax my mill so, like.. works for me

CW


----------



## mksj (Mar 22, 2018)

I used a 6" vise on my previous benchtop mill similar in size to a RF45, and now on my full size knee. Seemed to work well on either mill. I keep my vise centered, but would like to get a second one to hold longer stock. I have a 42" table, so I am able to throw the rotary table on either side of the chuck for occasional use. My only reservation of putting rubber sheet directly onto the mill table is that any moisture or water based coolant mist getting between the sheet and table would cause rust. I also use a stop system that is mounted in the T slot. Still would like some protection to the table, will probably end up with some HDPE sheet at some point. I plane to have it sit a little above the table on rails that will fit in the T slots, and maybe modular so I can mount my stop in one T slot.


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 22, 2018)

I have found that I really don't like using a vise on my mill.

When I first got my mill, it came with a clamp set and I have since bought more clamp sets and that I have much greater flexibility using the toe clamps than the vise.

That sad. there is an AR lower on the vise right now that I should be out making into chips!

When this lower is finished, the vise will come back off and my spindex will go on the left side of the table freeing the right side for toe clamps.


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 23, 2018)

Clock work said:


> Mike.. let me try and learn something here. What do you get from using two different vises? If the K6 is on the mill, what reason can pop up to cause the G5 to take a shift on the table? Thanks.
> 
> As to positioning, I was trying to be clever (waiting for people to stop laughing and regain control of their bowels... 3... 2... 1). Sorry to just spring that on people. Anyway my thought was to leave room to the left for my as-yet unpurchased rotary table so I could use that without pulling the vise (I'm currently ancient) or to have some deck area to attach directly to the table when it makes sense. Being a stark know-nothing rookie maybe this didn't really fly but one last thing is pure personal in that my right arm is stronger than my left (2 broken necks AND 2 broken backs.. P-A-R-T-Y!!!) and that's a better lift for me.. vise displaced somewhat right.
> 
> ...



CW, there really is no real reason per se of using my 6" then switching over to the 5".  I had originally purchased the GMT 5" new when I purchased the mill then later ran across a good Kurt 6" vise.  The 6" is usually the one on the mill but I occasionally switch just to show the Glacern some machining love.  I also like having a back up.  This is an inside joke between my wife and I.  When I remove the Kurt to either clamp work directly to the table or use the rotary table, I will sometimes throw the Glacern back on afterwards.  Again, no reason other than to use both.

I also agree with Mark's comment about moisture if using a water based coolant but I have no issues there as I don't use a coolant system nor water based coolant.  When I removed my neoprene covers to either clean or to clamp directly to the table the surface is like new with no corrosion or buildup of any sort.  I attribute the neoprene covers to the table remaining new looking.  

As for the rubber @ Tractor Supply, I stopped yesterday on the way home to pick up a few bolts and decided to look at the rubber matting and it definitely is much more porous and less dense than the stuff I purchased from McMaster Carr but I am sure it would work.

Mike


----------

